

A collection of documents on the history of the steam engine. - wazoox
http://www.history.rochester.edu/steam/

======
pg
Wow. This is a great resource. I had no idea these books were online. I highly
recommend Marshall's biography of Watt to anyone who wants to see how little
startups have changed in 230 years.

Just start reading:
[http://www.history.rochester.edu/steam/marshall/chapter7.htm...](http://www.history.rochester.edu/steam/marshall/chapter7.html)

